# Končar dc forklift motor



## albano (Jan 12, 2009)

locoo said:


> I hawe a dc motor from an forklift made by Rade Končar in the 1985 it is a brushed motor it has 6 conecton points two A B for the rotoro and F1 F2 and E1 E2 for the stator i had connected motor in series and it runs ok the marking on the motors 5kw 1450 rpm but i heard that if i bypass F1 and F2 while it is runing the motor it will get higher rpms .And did any body have any exp whit this type of motors .Tnx
> P.S. It is a dc motor from an Indos Froklift made in ex Yugoslavia


Photo please!


----------



## locoo (May 6, 2010)

o tnx here are the photos i took the photos of the insides from another one 11.5kw same system 72v same make , so i dont have to disasemble this one

TNX for your help


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

locoo said:


> o tnx here are the photos i took the photos of the insides from another one 11.5kw same system 72v same make , so i dont have to disasemble this one


Hi locoo,

That disassembled motor is an absolute brute. Interpoles, 12 brushes, large commutator with high segment count. The assembled motor on the gearbox appears smaller with maybe only 4 brushes. Looks like it still has the interpoles. These could be compound wound, in which case you do not want to put the shunt field (F1,F2) in series with the armature. Take a resistance from F1 to F2.

Nice motor find 

major


----------



## locoo (May 6, 2010)

Heheh tnx major i was connecting +Bat--A-Rotor-B--E1--E2--F1--F2--batt-
So if i dont include the the f1 and f2 will i get higher rpms?

And this motors are traction motors used in forklifts this big was used or so i was told it was used on an big forklift that used to take containers from a train 15 tons


----------

